# Show Question



## beachgurl (Sep 16, 2008)

So .. I'm contemplating signing up for a huge festival.  The problem is .. I'm not sure how much I should make.  Historically there have been 80,000 visitors to the festival, but ..??  Does anyone have any suggestions about how much to make/take.  I have a little over a year to prepare, but I'm just starting the whole craft show thing so I don't know what to expect from a fair this large.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't have an exact formula. I haven't done shows in a few years, but when I did, I found I tended to sell about 4X my booth fee.

If the show cost $100.00 I would sell approx $400.00 so I would take approx $600-$800 worth of retail merch so you still have a nice selection at the end.

If a show cost $30.00 I would only sell maybe  $150 so I would take  $250- $300 worth of merch.

The more the show chrages, the more ads they run . The more ads they run the higher the foot traffic. Higher foot traffic *should* translate to higher sales volumn for you.


----------



## beachgurl (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok, that sounds good   I was worried about the high booth fee, but from what you said, I think I'll make it back.  They're charging about 300 from my understanding (the exact registration page is closed until Jan 1, but I'll be there at midnight on New Year's to register because it sounds like a good opportunity to put myself out there and make some $

Thanx so much for sharing Tab !!


----------



## mandolyn (Sep 22, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I don't have an exact formula. I haven't done shows in a few years, but when I did, I found I tended to sell about 4X my booth fee.



I just did my first big craft fair this weekend. I did about 4x my booth fee.


----------



## mandolyn (Sep 29, 2008)

Did my 2nd fall craft fair this past week-end & did better than 4 times my table fee.


----------

